# New Stereo Equipment...



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't remember this component coming with the stereo when I bought it. :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

lol! Your stereo is so cute


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Awwww, I want a stereo like that!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful! I love gray cats!!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

yes he is quite a beauty.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Would you be interested in selling that stereo? I really like that gray thing that is attached to the top. :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Very cute! He looks like he's made of silk!


----------



## Hammeke (Aug 29, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The new stereo is great, and the beautiful grey furball on top was designed to stop sympathetic vibrations of the harmonic series, which might be harsh, and replace them with a mellow and low vibration which the electronics nuts call "purring." Ah, yes, we learn something new every day! :wink:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I hope Psi will be that handsome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

cute kitty, what kind is it?


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

He was a shelter kitty found stray so there is no knowledge of his "family tree". The shelter listed him as a Russian Blue. He is part Russian Blue and part tabby. He has the silver tipped grey fur of a Russian Blue and very subtle tabby markings if you look closely. He's a very sweet cat. If you see recent pictures of Tanyuh's "Psi" you'd swear they were twins. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute, the kitty looks like a mink bundle ! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks as if she was made from expensive grey velvet.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Actually it's a "he" but I asked him and he forgives you.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

This happens to me a lot of times ...We have even reached a conclusion, me and my mother-in-law --- it is alright (just between the two of us :wink: ) to call the dogs heS and the cats sheS 8). I guess it is because we see dogs as more masculin with their growling + rough kind of play and cats more feminine because they are so elegant and dainty in everything they do. 
Barnaby looks so handsome and so well taken care of! He must be a very good kitty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Barnaby, you are indeed gracious to forgive my obvious error. Your incredible beauty is surpassed only by your maleness! If fact, it's hard for me to keep my female cat away from the computer when your picture is showing. Looking back, I see that your coat has impressed us as mink, fine silk, and velvet. What a hunk of a kitty!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Flattery will get you nowhere with him, he prefers food and a pole with string on it. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, I put some treats on the computer, typed his name and catforum.com, and hit send! Are you telling me he never got them? :wink:


----------

